# Comp in Louisville



## DaleP (Jul 12, 2005)

I believe is the 12th-13th of August in my hometown. 
Cant wait to check it out.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm down in Louisville evey year for the truck show in March, Dale...to bad it's not then!

Have you ever been to Staten's BBQ?  I went this year and it was very good!  HERE is a review I did of the place...worth it if you need a bbq fix!   :!:

_EDIT: *been *to *went*...geezus...back on topic pleez!!! _


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I'm down in Louisville evey year for the truck show in March, Dale...to bad it's not then!
> 
> Have you ever went to Staten's BBQ?  I went this year and it was very good!  HERE is a review I did of the place...worth it if you need a bbq fix!   :!:



Have you ever WENT?!?!?!?!?  #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 12, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, he _is_ an Ohio U graduate, _not_ Miami!!!! #-o  #-o


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, he _is_ an Ohio U graduate, _not_ Miami!!!! #-o  #-o



See... That shows how dumb you all are...
Miami is in FLA.   #-o 

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 13, 2005)

I won't even dignify that with an answer!


----------



## DaleP (Jul 13, 2005)

Get off of Greg, he's just speakin Kentucky so I can understand.
No Greg I havent. Its only 25 minutes away so must try it soon. Heard of it though and everyone I know likes it..


----------



## DaleP (Aug 8, 2005)

The Bluegrass & BBQ Competion is this weekend. 
I hope to see some of you there.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 27, 2007)

Since this original post I have had the pleasure of eating at Statens and it was really good 2 out of the 3 times I went. Today was a bad day. It went from excellent down to pitiful. None of the meat was very good. All of it was reheated to the point of being so dry you had to soak it with sauce to eat it.


----------

